# dead snake ID



## reptilerob (Sep 24, 2010)

This may well be a stupid question. Im pretty sure this is a baby brown snake, but just want confirmation. Last time i thought i found a dead baby brown it turned out to be a white lipped snake which i didnt even know we got in this area!!
Is this a dead baby eastern brown snake? Found near Wangaratta, Victoria.


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 24, 2010)

looks like a legless lizard


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 24, 2010)

That is some kind of a delma lizard. I haven't got my feild guide with but it aint no snake!


----------



## gunny (Sep 24, 2010)

It has ear openings its a legless lizard


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 24, 2010)

legless lizard mate  when was this found?


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 24, 2010)

looks like an olive legless lizard


----------



## reptilerob (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. This was found yesterday afternoon. It was about 50cm long. I thought it looked like a lizard!!LOL
Thanks again everyone for the quick replies!!!


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 24, 2010)

your site is pretty cool rob


----------



## reptilerob (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Danieloflat. It desperately needs updating though!! My wife has updates her side of the site but ive been very slack!!!


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 24, 2010)

please, call me Daniel  accept me as a friend and you can let me know when you update it, i would love to look at them


----------



## Wally (Sep 24, 2010)

Delma inornata


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 24, 2010)

Wally has it in one.


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 24, 2010)

dont worry you'll find one oneday


----------



## reptilerob (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome, thanks everyone for your great help!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 25, 2010)

well Rob you should be right now ..if they present with holes ...you know its not a snake


----------



## reptilerob (Sep 26, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> well Rob you should be right now ..if they present with holes ...you know its not a snake


 Exactly, thats the main thing i will be looking for!!! I so want to find one of these things this season, how cool are they!!!


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 26, 2010)

yeah, i have always wanted a pet legless lizard


----------

